# Rodent barrier at rim joist



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Neither had I until today. I just wanted to see if anyone has heard of or tried it.


----------



## silverbullitt99 (Mar 31, 2012)

This may be better placed in the pest control section. 

I have never heard of this either, but my feeling is that it is overkill unless you know there is a rodent problem in your neighborhood (ie a farm or other property that might attract them first which would get them close enough to want to move to your house). Here in New England when winter comes they start looking for warm places to live but they will prefer easy access points so before they start chewing holes in your rim joists they will be looking for existing holes in the exterior of the house. In my opinion it is more cost and time effective to find and seal those points of entry and invest in decon and traps than armoring your rim joists.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Seems a bit aggressive. If your rodents require sheet metal, perhaps you need to get a rifle.

They do have termite shield metal but I have never seen anything for rats.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I actually think this is a good idea. I have a detached garage and my lot backs up to a field. I have had mice in the garage during the winter months every few years, but so far (knocks wood) never in the house. They are a pain to get rid of so I think it's easier to prevent them from getting in. In my case they we're chewing through the siding and the sheathing. When cleaning out the garage I noticed numerous holes all around between the studs a few inches above the bottom plate. I ended up cutting 1x8 pine and nailing it in between the studs. That was two years ago, and I have been mouse free ever since.


----------



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sealing up the same place on my house right now. When I was picking up some great stuff at home depot last week, I noticed that great stuff has a product I haven't seen before. It's called great stuff pestblock. I don't know if I'd believe the marketing without some first-hand experience though. Give it a try and report back! (It was considerably more expensive though)


----------

